# Why has my Vizsla started misbehaving



## Kodiac Sue (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello I have a 9 year old V that has started acting act lately and I need help to correct her behavior if possible. She no longer listens to commands such as sit, lay down and stay plus has started going to the bathroom in our home (something she has never done before). Nothing about our routine has changed except we moved about 4 months ago, but since I've had her for 8 years we've moved about 4 time previously and she's never acted like this. The behavior didn't start when we first moved it's only been within the last month or so. Is this something that can be expected because of her age, should I send her for more training or should I be concerned that she's going a bit senile? Getting rid of my Koda is not an option, she was a shelter dog when I got her and I promised her she'd be with me until one of us left this earth and that's exactly what I intend to do. I just need a way, if possible, to correct her new found bad behavior. 

All positive suggestions are welcome


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would have her checked out by the vet just to be sure she is okay.
Its not unusual for a dog to no longer have a servants heart in their golden years. I've always looked at it as they have earned the right to just be cared for, and loved.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I "second" TexasRed's suggestion to have her checked out by the vet. If she is no longer listening to commands, she could be having some hearing loss. The dog I had just before Willie had experienced significant hearing loss by the age of nine. Going potty in the house could also be caused by a number of things besides defiance or "bad behavior" -- hormone imbalance, UTI, general aging, etc. A trip to the vet could at least narrow it down a bit by ruling these things out. 

I can tell from the tone of your post that you will do the right thing for Koda. As our dogs age, we do have to make allowances for them. She has been your faithful friend for all these years, and just might be having some aging issues. Good luck!  

_P.S. I see that this was your first post, so welcome to the forums! Please let us know how it goes. _


----------

